# Pusca



## nbmike

Hi, everyone.
What is the meaning of the word Pusca when it does not refer to a gun, a weapon, and is used as an ajective or an adverb?


----------



## farscape

The only other use for *Puşcă* I can think of now is in this  expression: *gol puşcă* meaning _bare naked_.

Best,


----------



## RazvanB

Hi,

Another expression in which is used is "_a trece/a se duce puşcă_" meaning to pass/go very fast

Regards,


----------



## farscape

RazvanB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another expression in which is used is "_a trece/a se duce puşcă_" meaning to pass/go very fast
> 
> Regards,



Am văzut şi eu definiţiile din _dexonline.ro_ dar nu le-am întălnit  niciodată. Sigur am întălnit şi folosit *a trecut/s-a dus ca din  puşcă*.

Later,


----------

